# rock river ar-15



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

ok now i want to get a quad rail for end grip for her but dont know what to buy and where to get it. Gun shop or internet and what site ? Help guys


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got a Sure Fire quad on my RRA which I had installed from the factory.

Here's one site to get you started. 
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Tactical-Handguards-s/7.htm


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I love my YHM free float quad.


----------

